# Red Zebra turning a peach color and Yellow Lab with white?



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

So I have 3 red zebra's in my tank. 1 is an albino red zebra, the other 2 are normal.

Both the albino and 1 normal red zebra have started to lose their rich reddish/orange color and have turned into a very pale, peach color. Is this because they're maturing?

Has anyone had this happen or is it because these are not pure Metriaclima estherae?

The colors are very nice, and my wife loves them. But I just want to see if they are actually Metriaclima estherae or just a hybrid of sorts. I thought I took a good picture, but looking at it now, it's very blurry, so I'll try to get a better shot later tonight.

And recently I've noticed that my Yellow Lab's lower body has slowly turned white. Not sure what this means.

Has anyone seen this before? Pics tonight!

Looking on the internet, my red zebra has started turning this color


----------



## jlose600 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes Shug11 the male redxred males will turn a peach color at about 2 1/2 to 3 inches. I've had males that kept alot of the orange and some that lost all of their orange.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, males get a blue tint. The orange can fade to peachy on some, some almost look white with some reddish spots. I don't think there is anything bad about the fish, it might be natural, thou a matter of opinion if the males look attractive. The more orange males may be from selective breeding.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, there are Yellow Labs that have a white belly in nature, close to the Lions Cove Yellow Labs. It is not known if these have been mixed together at some point, or whether sometimes the white belly shows up in some lines.


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally got a good of my albino red zebra..


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

One more time


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone think this could be an Albino Red Top Zebra?

I noticed looking at pictures of other albino red tops, they have the yellow fins that my fish display.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks albino to me. I can't say for sure what species.


----------



## Clarkster (Jan 20, 2021)

So just to confirm, there is nothing wrong with the fish if it's fading and looking whiter? Is it just that the darker orange fish are female and the white one is male?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That fish looks very white, but maybe it is the lighting? Adult cherry red zebra males turn a peach color when mature. The natural fish have blue males so the peach color is a combination of the blue natural color and the red line bred color.


----------



## Clarkster (Jan 20, 2021)

Here is another photo. He is pretty white


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Usually the males in Red Zebras might become blue but I've never heard of these fish turning white before. Just to confirm, I think that's a Red Top Zebra Albino you got there.


----------



## Melissa M (9 mo ago)

shug11 said:


> So I have 3 red zebra's in my tank. 1 is an albino red zebra, the other 2 are normal.
> 
> Both the albino and 1 normal red zebra have started to lose their rich reddish/orange color and have turned into a very pale, peach color. Is this because they're maturing?
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this photo. Our Fish Ghost looks just like yours. I'm searching all over to figure out what kind he is and who he would be compatible with. We adopted him from a friend who forgot the type of cichlids they had.


----------



## Colzilla090 (Nov 15, 2021)

b









Females get a deeper orange when ready to mate and yes the males go a peach colour, I've got a big yellow guy too..
Red zebra is a bad name there neither red or stripey lol


----------



## Syilepet (8 mo ago)

shug11 said:


> So I have 3 red zebra's in my tank. 1 is an albino red zebra, the other 2 are normal.
> 
> Both the albino and 1 normal red zebra have started to lose their rich reddish/orange color and have turned into a very pale, peach color. Is this because they're maturing?
> 
> ...


Same but it a blue zibra. Firsts one is after and the second one is before


----------

